# Inton NB-04 2200LM



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

Inton NB-04 2200LM Spot/Flood Combination Bike Light










Does anybody have any intel on this light? I like the looks of it better then the 2000lm light from MS.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

No personal experience, but the Inton-light is available in the UK for 110 GBP Inton Twin Cree XM-L U2 Mountain Bike Light - 2200 lumens
If the ad is correct it includes a powerful battery: 11 Ah!

Here are a few beamshots, the Inton-light is 4th from the bottom and called "2x XM-L T6 2000" 
(The U2-version should have 10% stronger light, but will that be visible?)
Torchy the Battery Boy: Bike light Database

/Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## el cap (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like a great light. I would like to know if it's available in the USA.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

el cap said:


> Looks like a great light. I would like to know if it's available in the USA.


Me too. This or the Gloworm X2 for me:thumbsup:

You can buy it from the UK but not sure if they sell it with the US charger.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

HakanC said:


> No personal experience, but the Inton-light is available in the UK for 110 GBPhttp://www.crgmoto.co.uk/inton-twin-cree-xm-l-u2-mountain-bike-light---2200-lumens-1732-p.asp
> If the ad is correct it includes a powerful battery: 11 Ah!
> 
> Here are a few beamshots, the Inton-light is 4th from the bottom and called "2x XM-L T6 2000"
> ...


 I always like to check out new beam shot threads. This one does show the Inton-light as having a nice beam pattern and good overall output. However, i some times question the integrity of some sites which seam a bit miss leading in the lights depicted. Maybe i'm incorrect here but for example this site has many new X-ML lights and their beam patterns shown against what looks like old red board P-4 Lupine Wilma/Betty's. And then are of coarse giving a not so good review of them in comparison to the new lights.:nono: Anyway, there are many new affordable duel X-ML lights showing up that have the output and optinal beam pattern configurations that will have most of us riding at daytime speeds, the Inton looks to be another good option.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> I always like to check out new beam shot threads. This one does show the Inton-light as having a nice beam pattern and good overall output. *However, i some times question the integrity of some sites which seam a bit miss leading in the lights depicted.* Maybe i'm incorrect here but for example this site has many new X-ML lights and their beam patterns shown against what looks like old red board P-4 Lupine Wilma/Betty's. And then are of coarse giving a not so good review of them in comparison to the new lights.:nono: Anyway, there are many new affordable duel X-ML lights showing up that have the output and optinal beam pattern configurations that will have most of us riding at daytime speeds, the Inton looks to be another good option.


I would be inclined to agree with you. The beam shot of the Inton-light was done with highly reflective snow in the foreground, some of the others ( like the MS880 ) were not. Not only that but the pavement on the 880 beam shot looks wet which would lessen the throw. Other light systems were reviewed with the beam shots done at a different time of year. With the extra foliage bordering the trail, the beam patterns don't look as bright in the foreground which can be misleading. All things considered the Inton could still have more distance throw but I need a better comparison to confirm that.

Apparently Torchy boy also does a 1 meter lux reading and the Inton was much higher in output than the 880. I find that interesting. Still when I looked at what is included with the Inton is seems to have a very large battery which helps deliver the needed extra amp hours. A bigger battery means more weight though. Over all the Inton light system looks like it might be bigger and weigh much more than other duel XM-L offerings. Whither that makes the system better or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Anaerobic (Mar 26, 2011)

Is anyone selling the 880 yet? If so, who has the best deal meaning combo of price and service. I bought a Magicshine last year from XD and now it doesn't work, after sitting in a drawer for the last year and not even used! So I don't want to do the long distance china thing anymore.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Anaerobic said:


> Is anyone selling the 880 yet? If so, who has the best deal meaning combo of price and service. I bought a Magicshine last year from XD and now it doesn't work, after sitting in a drawer for the last year and not even used! So I don't want to do the long distance china thing anymore.


This thread isn't about the magicshine 880, use the search and post in the right thread if necessary


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Interesting.......

I was thinking the same things as indebt and cat-man-do posted.


----------



## Anaerobic (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry about that. I had too many pages open at once.
So, keeping with this threads topic, is the Inton available in the US?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Anaerobic said:


> Sorry about that. I had too many pages open at once.
> So, keeping with this threads topic, is the Inton available in the US?


Magicshine Bike Lights | MTB & Road LED Lights | Scuba Diving Torch

They will ship to the US with a US charger but I don't know if I would buy the light with so little feedback/reviews and overseas support could be a PITA.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

syadasti said:


> They will ship to the US with a US charger but I don't know if I would buy the light with so little feedback/reviews and overseas support could be a PITA.


It all comes down to product confidence. Magicshine LED Lights Australia are authorised distributors for MS, Inton and Bikeray. Reputation of brands are very dependent on the service provided by the authorised sellers which are in turn supported by the manufacturers.

The downside to low internet prices is support - you are right there. Buying from LBS gives you the best support, but at what price? Many internet businesses have prices so low it's assumed there's no support, like buying from eBay where the buyer readily accepts there's no paperwork and no claim should something go wrong. Feedback is the only check. Once a positive feedback is given and the item faults, there's no recourse.

Buying from an international site is daunting, no doubt. But with forums like mtbr and others, online sellers are very mindful about getting a bad mention in the forums which will be on Google for a long long time. Their business is very dependent on the internet and it's a two edge sword to them.

Magicshine Australia has two prices of the NB-04 to take warranty to account - Australian domestic and international. They can offer 1 year warranty for the Inton light unit and 6 months for batteries and charger. The warranty would include you sending the faulty item back(at your cost) to the IDW Centre in China for claims and replacement units will be sent out to you at Magicshine Australia's cost.

Whether you trust this, or not, it's certainly more reassuring than dealing with agents like DX who hasn't seen or laid hands on the items purchased through them. The warranty claims are directed to factories who's going to either spend time dealing with a warranty issue or complete the order for 2,000 units to an authorised seller.

Hope this helps.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just ordered an Inton 2x XML T6 from Torchthebattery boy in the U.K. He's shipping it with a two prong adapter (you'll need to buy a step up voltage converter to run this light). Will post pix and review when I can. I'm hoping that the numbers are worth the hype.

FYI - I found the Inton company listed on alibaba.com as a Chinese based company out of Guangdong (Canton). So still a Chinese made light but hopefully their quality control is better than Magicshine.


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Much brighter than the MS MJ-880, and doesn't have the overheating problem.
Inton are a bit optomistic about the battery though. I suggested to them that it couldn't be more than 8000mAh as it consists of two 32650 cells. In reality, it seems to be 5500 - 6000mAh.


----------



## tobo (Jun 2, 2008)

I have this light. 
I use it as a handle bar mounted.
Impressions:
- the light unit is very heavy and very unstable when mounted with delivered rubber ring. Good only for riding on very smooth sufraces. Impossible to use it off-road. I attached the unit to mud fender clip, that has a normal screw, now is it ok.
- i can`t imagine to use it as helmet mounted light. I tried it 5 minutes long - it`s pretty dangerous, helmet moves in all directions.
- mode button is light accesible when I press it, even if I have thick winter gloves. Its possible to turn it and adjust light strenght precise, but I think the 3 programmed modes are fully ok.
- I used the light by heavy rain, snow, never had any problem with waterproffness of the light unit, cables or battery.
- the battery needs about 4 hours to be fully charged, in my opinion ok.
- I can use the lamp by full-mode more than two hours - I didn`t check it exactly. Two hours that means two trips to work and back, 
- I compared this light to mj 808, 870 and niteriders, 1500, 3000. In my country costs nr 3000 more than six times more than inton and isn`t much better (light pattern and light strenght, battery run time in full-mode)

Inton seems to be a very good and cheap light - the performance is really impressive.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tobo said:


> .... I compared this light to mj 808, 870 and *niteriders*, 1500,* 3000*. In my country costs *nr 3000 more than six times more than inton and isn`t much better (light pattern and light strenght, battery run time in full-mode)*
> 
> Inton seems to be a very good and cheap light - the performance is really impressive.


To say that a Niterider 3000 is not much better ( output wise ) than the Inton dual XML lamp...that comment has caught my attention. If true this is a real sleeper. I'm going to have to keep my eye on this. You'll have to excuse me If I'm a bit skeptical. If you just said it beats a 1500 that I might believe but the 3000! :skep: I need some more user pics to be on the safe side.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Torchy said:


> Much brighter than the MS MJ-880, and doesn't have the overheating problem.
> Inton are a bit optomistic about the battery though. I suggested to them that it couldn't be more than 8000mAh as it consists of two 32650 cells. In reality, it seems to be 5500 - 6000mAh.


Hi Torchy fancy seeing you here. Happy New Year.

I totally agree the 2 x 32650 is more like a 5600mAh battery (will bring down the specifications to 6600mAh based on my comparison with the MJ-880). In the burntime test we've done, run after run after run, we consistenty got about 2 hours 15 mins - this is running at true maximum brightness - Intons don't step down one level 10 seconds after you click on maximum brightness like Magicshine lights do - all models do this including the MJ-880 which we consistently got 3 hours from one set and 3 hours 30 from another at "maximum brightness" - 4 runs each.

I won't necessarily agree the NB-04 is much brighter than the MJ-880 - they are just different in terms of beam pattern. Personally I have the MJ-880 on the helmet and the NB-04 below the stem - it's all the light I need, anywhere. The NB-04 has an intense distance spot that goes much further than the MJ-880.

I tried the NB-04 on the helmet and my neck hurts! Having the furthest spot would be ideal for helmet mount but at 284 grams, it's too heavy. The MJ-880 less than half the weight at 121 grams - you'd hardly feel its there. It provides me spot and flood width while the Inton takes care of the mid and extra distance beam.

To confirm Cat's suspicions, I will introduce myself now. My name is Leonard from Magicshine LED Lights Australia. Hi Cat.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Lots of material to dissipate the heat at 284 grams sounds good as long as there is a way to fix the mount as tobo indicates its too heavy for the rubber band design. Does this lighthead work with magicshine (MS, gemini, geomangear) batteries too?

Tobo could have the version with U2 bin XMLs...


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

syadasti said:


> Lots of material to dissipate the heat at 284 grams sounds good as long as there is a way to fix the mount as tobo indicates its too heavy for the rubber band design. Does this lighthead work with magicshine (MS, gemini, geomangear) batteries too?
> 
> Tobo could have the version with U2 bin XMLs...


Hi syadasti, I've used the MJ-856 mount with some modification to fit the NB-04 under the bar. It's stable and doesn't wobble, even on singletracks with roots and all which you can see from the videos posted on Youtube. The O-Ring mount doesn't work well with such a heavy light unit. I suggest fitting say a Cateye mount to it and that would work wonders.

We've suggested and sent pics to Inton to include a centre type mount for the NB-04 a while back. Due to the "rough usage" of MTB lights, mounts may fail and this has led to the "standardization" of o-ring mounts, example - the MJ-856B. We like fixed mounts so much so we cleaned out the last few Magicshine 856 mounts they had.

The NB-04 light unit cable connector is exactly the same with standard Magicshine, Bikerays(except Bikeray IV which is a 12V system) and others which use a 7.4-8.4V system. We've tried it with the MJ-6002, MJ-828 and will be trying it out with the Open Light Systems 17,400mAh battery which we have ordered. Would post the burntime in the website and here.

Currently I use 2 x NB-04 batteries. One for the NB-04 and the other MJ-880 on my helmet. I don't use the standard MJ-6036 6600mAh that comes with the MJ-880. The batteries are fully compatible - you just have to use a box cutter then cut 2 slits on the female cable connector and that would fit over the squarish connector of the MJ-880.

A couple of pics to compare the NB-04 to the MJ-880 below.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Definitely a bar-only light. Funny the 880 seems to have better o-ring mount given the greater surface area. Inton could probably sell more if they didn't just slap on the o-ring mount of the original MS on there.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Inton lights just came in*

Alright - just got my lights in the mail. Pix will help tell the tale. Unfortunately it's raining out so I can't get a good photo of the lights on at night without reference markers. But at least you'll see more product details.

First impression of the lights - a bit larger than I expected, and definitely heftier - these are definitely some beefy lights.

Fired them up to see if there was any charge in them and wow - nice and bright - unfortunately don't have another reference torch that I can compare it to for picture purposes. Can't wait to try them out outside when it stops raining.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright - couldn't wait any longer. Rain subsided and dog needed to go out so I figure what the heck. Fired up the Inton and boy does it light up the road when wet. Very strong throw of the unit where the concentrated double LEDs really focus. Decent flood (given that it's completely wet on the road). Stop sign on my street is a solid 4 houses down from me and is lit up very well. I'll have to go out with a tape measure and mark off distances to my neighbors mailboxes as reference points in future photos. Can't wait to take these on a ride - these absolutely destroy the cheap torches I've been using up to this point. Just wish I had a Niterider or a Dinotte light to use as a reference.


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

My $17 KD C8 will light up stop signs four houses down the road. I'm always skeptical of beam shots that have lots of signs or other objects that are designed to be reflective. I want to see the road and the potholes, glass, sticks and dead animals that are waiting to bring me down.

I find beamshots taken on woodland trails to be most helpful when comparing lights, especially ones of similar lumens/lux ratings.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Please could one of you Inton owners, or vendors, measure the width of the individual reflectors at the widest point i.e. at the front of the light?

From the pictures in this thread the width of the reflectors looks to be in the 37mm - 40mm range, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could confirm this for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Road_Runner said:


> Please could one of you Inton owners, or vendors, measure the width of the individual reflectors at the widest point i.e. at the front of the light?
> 
> From the pictures in this thread the width of the reflectors looks to be in the 37mm - 40mm range, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could confirm this for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Road Runner. Width or diameter of reflector cup at the widest point is 31mm according to my ruler - not quite 32 as you can see from the pic. The outer ring makes it seem 2mm wider.

Please ignore the first pic. Second pic is better. Says a lot about my photography skills.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Additional pix of it connected. Press the button once it goes to full max power, second press medium power,, third press low power, 4th press, flashing mode (high power). In addition the dial allows you to steplessly adjust the lighting for the hi/med/lo modes. 

And in the case of flashing mode, allows you to adjust the flashing speed from slow blink to almost strobe like. Flashing mode stays in high power intensity - no ability to adjust brightness in flash mode. 

Agree with the other posters - no way would anyone want to wear this as a head mount. Way too heavy for extended rides.

Also, not sure if this is normal,but the cable from the light is positioned to come out towards the front of the light vs. the rear. I'm assuming this was done to allow riders to access the rear button/knob without cable interference.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Leonard, that's excellent mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobo (Jun 2, 2008)

I borrowed niterider 3000 from my workplace for a trip. It's the brightest light I tested but when I compare it to inton - I have t2 version - it didn't seem to be extremly better. Inton generates less lumens then suggested by the manufacturer (not more than 1500). In my opinion nr 3000 has less than 2000 lm. Soon I can compare inton and nt 3000 to mj 880.
Anyway it's a very good light for money. If you need a bar-mounted one it's fully ok.
The mode switch works fine, better than expected. You can turn off the light holding the button pressed like magic shines, or press the same button four times, goes very quickly, and have the same effect. 
The light unit doesn't make a cheap impression, is better than expected. 
I have or had mj 870, sold it because I was disappointed with the performance, and a mutation of mj 808e, both are smaller and lighter than inton, but I preffer to use inton.


----------



## Inigo_Questa (Oct 11, 2008)

kerrimuir said:


> Hi Torchy fancy seeing you here. Happy New Year.
> 
> I totally agree the 2 x 32650 is more like a 5600mAh battery (will bring down the specifications to 6600mAh based on my comparison with the MJ-880). In the burntime test we've done, run after run after run, we consistenty got about 2 hours 15 mins - this is running at true maximum brightness - Intons don't step down one level 10 seconds after you click on maximum brightness like Magicshine lights do - all models do this including the MJ-880 which we consistently got 3 hours from one set and 3 hours 30 from another at "maximum brightness" - 4 runs each.
> 
> ...


2hours 15 minutes is what I have been getting for the Inton.
I can't get the MJ-880 to run without stepping down the power, so can't get an accurate run time. Around 2hrs 50min is the average, So I wouldn't argue with Magicshines claimed 2hrs 20 min.

The Photos below were taked within minutes of each other at the same exposure..
Top is the Inton 2x T6 below is the MJ-880.
A light meter confirms that the Inton is brighter in every area of the beam.
Certainly needs a solid mount for use off road, otherwise it ends up pointing at the ground after a few minutes.
The 2x U2 Inton is noticeably brighter than the 2x T6 in my opinion. Hopefully I'll get a chance to take some measurements and photos shortly.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Inigo_Questa said:


> ....The Photos below were taked* within minutes of each other at the same exposure..*
> Top is the Inton 2x T6 below is the MJ-880.
> A light meter confirms that the Inton is brighter in every area of the beam.
> Certainly needs a solid mount for use off road, otherwise it ends up pointing at the ground after a few minutes.
> The 2x U2 Inton is noticeably brighter than the 2x T6 in my opinion. Hopefully I'll get a chance to take some measurements and photos shortly.


First, about the photos: These photos look to be taken at the same location ( same trail ? ) as the photos on the *"Torchy the battery boy" *website. Even the indentations on the sides of the trail look to be the same. Additional, there is no EXIF data included with the photos to confirm exposure rate. In the lower photo the sky looks orange-ish. This can be done by upping the exposure or photoshopping it to make it lighter. I'm not saying this was done but I am pointing out the possibility.

Also of note is that most of the people posting on this thread have a very low post count. I won't lay any accusations but things are beginning to look suspicious.

Guys I'm really not trying to rain on anyone's parade. I appreciate the photos of the lamp and I'm sure it works well. I figure with the larger reflectors it likely will out-throw some of the other set-ups. I think it will be a fine bar lamp. Since the light-head is a tad heavier than some others I'm sure you could easily adapt the light with another mounting system to make it more stable. Not sure how I like the "infinite adjustment" feature. I'm sure it works but might be hard to fiddle with while going over rough terrain.


----------



## tobo (Jun 2, 2008)

Helmet mount is added to the light, because many of chinese product have it, even if it's useless in this case 
Flashing mode is fully useless for me, too bright, it's really dangerous to be on the other side of the spot, because it makes people blind more than the full mode, when the light is wrong positioned.
I don't like the lumination arround the button when the light is attached to the battery but not used - the same like other lights.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Very true on the helmet mount being next to useless. Having said that, I went riding with one of my customers at the Wombat State Forest yesterday evening. He had the NB-04 on the middle, at the top of his helmet and a Betty 7 on the bar - he certainly loves the combination. He also bought the MJ-880 from us but don't mind the weight of the NB-04 because it gave him the spot he was looking for. Myself as usual, relied on 880 on helmet and NB-04 on bar, well, under.

Not all Chinese manufacturer's include helmet mount or extension cables free - one being MS. The only major Chinese brand who includes "everything" is Bikeray.

Back to the weight of the NB-04 vs MJ-880. The combined weight of light unit and battery for the NB-04 is 114 grams heavier than the MJ-880 set. NB-04, 284 + 355 grams for the battery = 638 grams(a lot lighter than NR 3000 at 812 grams). The MJ-880 is 121 + 399 grams for the battery = 524 grams. 

Now I will include 2 shots of the NB-04 and MJ-880 which is available from our website. Down at the bottom under Bike Light Reviews & Beam Shots. The parameters of the shots are clearly stated there - anyone with a Samsung Galaxy S phone can take the same image(no 6 second exposure, no photoshopping). Anyone who wants me to send the originals so they can verify the image properties please PM me and will send it to your e-mail. 

Top is NB-04 mounted under the stem of my C-Dale. Second pic MJ-880 on the helmet. Angles are different but in the same place we take all our beamshots.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

qbrch007 said:


> Additional pix of it connected. Press the button once it goes to full max power, second press medium power,, third press low power, 4th press, flashing mode (high power). In addition the dial allows you to steplessly adjust the lighting for the hi/med/lo modes.
> 
> And in the case of flashing mode, allows you to adjust the flashing speed from slow blink to almost strobe like. Flashing mode stays in high power intensity - no ability to adjust brightness in flash mode.
> 
> ...


Your review is spot on. The fast strobe can induce an epileptic seizure.

On the cable coming out through the front. Most lights with o-ring mounts come through the front. Take the Magicshine MJ-856 for example. The cable used to come out through the back when it came with centre mount bracket. Now the MJ-856B with o-ring mount has the cable coming out through the front. It has to do with where the screw is positioned for the o-ring mount, else the cable will be pinched.

A couple of pics of my under-the-bar-centre-mount set up. Most of us can mod brackets to make this work. Just use some zip ties to gently pull back the cables without affecting their performance. Inton has yet to take up our suggestion on an alloy centre bracket mount so the saying goes, if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself.

I mod an 856 mount to a generic light alloy bracket for the bar. As you can see from the close up pic, the cable still has to come out through the front else I will squeeze it as I secure the mount rail on the light unit. The 856 rail is too long considering where the screw hole is on the light unit. I don't mind it, but if you want to do it right, then be brave and drill another hole further up towards the front. The messy bit you see between the light unit and rail is clear silicone. I did that to ensure full waterproofing considering the light is upside down.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

kerrimuir said:


> Hey Road Runner. Width or diameter of reflector cup at the widest point is 31mm according to my ruler - not quite 32 as you can see from the pic. The outer ring makes it seem 2mm wider.
> 
> Please ignore the first pic. Second pic is better. Says a lot about my photography skills.


Erm, next request coming up:

would it be possible at all for you to unbolt the two halves of the housing and take a picture of the inside so we can see how it is made and how the space inside of the housing is partitioned up?

Pretty please............


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Road Runner, I would love to accomodate you on this but Inton will NOT allow that. 

We have to ship Intons from Australia and not our IDW Centre in China- they are highly ultra uber extremely concerned competitors will copy their design. With this in mind, posting their designs all over the internet will not impress them one bit, I am sure you'd agree. We'd love to ship these lights from IDW and keep the price low, but no way Jose with Inton.

If qbrch007 wants to play doctor doctor for you, neither Inton or we can stop him.

I'm sure you notice, I've changed the usename to Magicshine Australia. Much easier to indentify.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Magicshine Australia said:


> Hi Road Runner, I would love to accomodate you on this but Inton will NOT allow that.
> 
> We have to ship Intons from Australia and not our IDW Centre in China- they are highly ultra uber extremely concerned competitors will copy their design. With this in mind, posting their designs all over the internet will not impress them one bit, I am sure you'd agree. We'd love to ship these lights from IDW and keep the price low, but no way Jose with Inton.
> 
> ...


Oh shucks, I thought that you would say something like that.

Well never mind that anyway because I've gone ahead and bought the T6 version for £75 (AUS$111.36) from a UK seller and I will feel no shame about posting pictures of the innards of it when it arrives.

Thanks for all your help Leonard and I hope that that your business continues to thrive free from fear of the wrath of Inton. :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Road_Runner said:


> Oh shucks, I thought that you would say something like that.
> 
> Well never mind that anyway because I've gone ahead and bought the T6 version for £75 (AUS$111.36) from a UK seller and I will feel no shame about posting pictures of the innards of it when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks for all your help Leonard and I hope that that your business continues to thrive free from fear of the wrath of Inton. :thumbsup:


Thanks. We would love to sell the NB-04 at one low price to anywhere in the world. That would be possible if we did it from IDW but no can do. I'm sure Torchy will do better if he stocked the XM-L U2 instead of the T6.

I will certainly be suggesting Magicshine to move towards U2 or even U3 and U4 if possible. The T6 spectrum is a little too warm for my liking. The U2 we have is whiter than the T6 of the 880. It would cost more but I truly believe enthusiast like yourself would be keen.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Magicshine Australia said:


> I'm sure you notice, I've changed the usename to Magicshine Australia. Much easier to indentify.


Good call...Whoops....you switched back. :nono:

I think *"MagicShine Australia*" would be the better way to go...unless of course the MagicShine people have some reason for you not to use the name.
You could then just note the change in your signature.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Good call...Whoops....you switched back. :nono:
> 
> I think *"MagicShine Australia*" would be the better way to go...unless of course the MagicShine people have some reason for you not to use the name.
> You could then just note the change in your signature.


Thanks Cat. Let me explain my schizophrenic switches. I replied Road Runner on my computer this morning. I am now on the road and replied using my Galaxy Tab - I have phone and Tab(not an Apple fan obviously). The Tab was still signed in as kerrimuir - only noticed it after I sent. Why kerrimuir? It's the name of our other business, Kerrimuir Rainwater Products.

We're fine using the MS name although they weren't too impressed when we dealt with Bikeray and Inton with the MS name in the domain name and..logo. We have a pretty good relationship with them to ensure smiley customers. We protect both sides else we'd look like fools selling a pariah brand we don't believe in.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Took the Inton out for a 90 minute ride this week just to see how it does. First disclosure, I'm a roadie so all of my impressions are taken from a ride on my Specialized Roubaix SRAM Rival bike on the road in suburban, rural and some light urban traffic during my ride here in South Carolina. Night time ride was dark, no moon illumination with some starlight. Temperature started at 49 degrees F and ended at 41 degrees F during a 10PM EST night time ride. 

Loves:
- Hi beam brightness destroys my cheapo LED flashlight I've been using. When switched from the Inton back to what I was using before I couldn't believe that I was using the flashlight before for road riding at night for as long as I've been. No way I can ever go back now. When riding with oncoming traffic, high beam is too high and need to step down to a medium or low setting with traffic. Light pattern has a decent throw with surrounding flood. At road speeds of 30 mph and on high settings I was comfortable in being able to see any road hazards ahead of me as well as any potholes/sticks/other road hazards. 
- Construction of the Inton seems very durable and looks like it can take a beating. 
- Heat dissipation seems adequate - light housing wasn't even warm at the end of my ride - although I was riding in mid-40 degrees F weather so this verdict is still out until I've had a chance to test during South Carolina summers. 

Gripes: 
1. When facing oncoming traffic, I'm initially in high mode and hit the button once to drop down to a medium mode. But then when the car passes I have to either hit it 3 times to cycle through Low/Flashing/Off to get back to high again, or I hold the button for 4 seconds, temporarily go dark, and then hit it again to reactivate high mode. the car issue is less of a concern if mountain biking but it's a bit of a hassle for road use unless you leave it on med/low settings. When the weather is warmer it'd be less of a hassle for me to use my fingerless gloves and swing the dial low when traffic is coming and then swing it back once they pass. But when you're wearing cold weather gloves (i.e. thick) you don't want to mess with the dial at all. 

2. Haven't quite figured out the best way to mount the battery so that it doesn't slide around on the top tube. Don't quite have the room for it in my saddlebag. Would appreciate any tips on the best way to secure it and have attached photos of the current set up. 

3. Awful standard mount
The standard O ring mount mechanism is terrible even on the road. Even over minor road roughness the O ring doesn't provide enough friction to prevent the relatively heavy Inton light from lowering its aim as a ride progresses. I was constantly adjusting the aim of the Inton to account for the progressively sinking aim of the lights. There's no way this standard mount would withstand the rigors of mountain biking even under light conditions. I'm going to have to retrofit another light's mount to make this work well for the road.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

qbrch007 said:


> 2. Haven't quite figured out the best way to mount the battery so that it doesn't slide around on the top tube. Don't quite have the room for it in my saddlebag. Would appreciate any tips on the best way to secure it and have attached photos of the current set up.
> 
> 3. Awful standard mount
> The standard O ring mount mechanism is terrible even on the road. Even over minor road roughness the O ring doesn't provide enough friction to prevent the relatively heavy Inton light from lowering its aim as a ride progresses. I was constantly adjusting the aim of the Inton to account for the progressively sinking aim of the lights. There's no way this standard mount would withstand the rigors of mountain biking even under light conditions. I'm going to have to retrofit another light's mount to make this work well for the road.


Hey qb, you have the battery pouch mounted the wrong way. I imagine it'd be swinging like a chimpanzee the way it is now. Please refer to pic 2 and 3 I've uploaded before. I have it on the Lefty fork. See where the plastic clip is in relation to yours. It'll will grip like a gorilla grip (lets go primal all the way) if you used the strap of the bag to secure to the frame.

For a roadie bike, I suggest you have the battery under your saddle - over or under the current saddlebag depending on which velcro strap is longer. The cable may be long enough without having an extension cable. I'd use that bag strap to go through both saddle rails at the back. Have a piece of foam or current saddlebag to reduce it flopping about.

Real estate on a handle bar is very limited in modern bikes. I see vacancy under where your light is currently - just invert the light. In the meantime before you get a solid mount, you can get a strip of rubber about 1.5 inch wide enough to go 2 rounds around the handle then zip tie it in place. Place the inverted light with the O-ring facing up. Rubber + rubber O-ring will grip better, besides having a larger diameter for the O-ring to stretch.

When you find a solid mount, then replace the o-ring mount.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent Leonard - very helpful here. Fixed the battery pack positioning and it's much better now just have to retrofit the mount now similar to what you used - only question is with the way your Inton is mounted - you don't appear to use the dial on the back of the light to activate do you? How did you configure your top tube switch and where did you get it?


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

qbrch007 said:


> - only question is with the way your Inton is mounted - you don't appear to use the dial on the back of the light to activate do you? How did you configure your top tube switch and where did you get it?


Hi qb, I use the dial only to activate the light, click through modes and even micro adjust the dimming where it's positioned now. It's actually very practical, for me.

The Inton Remote is meant for the NB-04, only as an option for an extra $20. We ordered a few to test when we first dealt with Inton.

It's actually more gimmicky than useful. It's a volt meter/fuel gauge - switching every few seconds between current voltage and fuel/power percentage. The two buttons you see are for dimming. The top makes it brighter and the lower dims it - I need it to dim down pronto when facing oncoming cyclist or dog walkers but it not quick enough (it's like trying to dim with the dial on the light unit).

I hardly use it nowadays. And to answer the question in advance - no, it's not compatible with other lights.

Including some close up pics of it.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

*Mount Update*

NB-04s will have fixed mounts from now - o-rings are history. Cost is negligible so it's absorbed. There are 2 variations. We'll commit to the lever-lock.

The NB-02 fixed mount is optional since it's more a helmet light than a bar mount.


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Late response*



Road_Runner said:


> Erm, next request coming up:
> 
> would it be possible at all for you to unbolt the two halves of the housing and take a picture of the inside so we can see how it is made and how the space inside of the housing is partitioned up?
> 
> Pretty please............


Inside it's a sealed unit. Looks pretty watertight.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

Torchy said:


> Inside it's a sealed unit. Looks pretty watertight.


Yep, thanks Torchy, it certainly does look very well built and sealed in there, and very rugged on the outside too.

I had planned to take mine apart and swap out the T6s for U2s, but it's such a good light as it is that I don't think that I can be bothered now.

However I have replaced the O-ring mount with a lumicycle cam lock mount and now it stays put on the handlebars and doesn't move one bit, even when it gets a bit bumpy.

Overall I'm extremely pleased with mine and would recommend it to anyone looking for a nice bright bar light with loads of throw. :thumbsup:


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

Other testing notes - was out riding the other night trying to test the limits of the battery on high settings. Right before my ride I did a battery status check and got a five light blink indicating 50%. Went on my ride and hit the 55 min mark and the battery depleted completely during my ride. NOTE: There is no light dimming/warning once you're at the end of the battery - it just cuts right out. Good thing this was s test ride so I always have a backup light in case of emergency.

Also, went out and rode with the light on full here at night - interestingly enough I didn't have any cars flash me, although many of them slowed down (I assume it's because I had an unusual light beam pattern that didn't appear to be moving as fast as a regular car).

Still need to find a different mounting bracket - curious as to whether any of the Supernova multimounts will work: Supernova Lighting Systems - mounting options


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

qbrch007 said:


> Other testing notes - was out riding the other night trying to test the limits of the battery on high settings. Right before my ride I did a battery status check and got a five light blink indicating 50%. Went on my ride and hit the 55 min mark and the battery depleted completely during my ride. NOTE: There is no light dimming/warning once you're at the end of the battery - it just cuts right out. Good thing this was s test ride so I always have a backup light in case of emergency.
> 
> Also, went out and rode with the light on full here at night - interestingly enough I didn't have any cars flash me, although many of them slowed down (I assume it's because I had an unusual light beam pattern that didn't appear to be moving as fast as a regular car).
> 
> Still need to find a different mounting bracket - curious as to whether any of the Supernova multimounts will work: Supernova Lighting Systems - mounting options


Hey qb, it WAS 50% when you started. So assuming the runtime we did, 2 hours 15 mins over 3 runs, thats 1 hour 7 mins per 50% - assuming it's exactly 50% but I am sure Li-ion batteries are not accountants. Towards the end it will just eat up whatever juice there is and shutdown to protect the batteries from over-discharge.

I would ask Gretna for the mount seen on this page. Its on the top left but they themselves don't have it. Ask a Lupine dealer. IMHO Lupine makes the best mounts.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> First, about the photos: These photos look to be taken at the same location ( same trail ? ) as the photos on the *"Torchy the battery boy" *website. Even the indentations on the sides of the trail look to be the same. Additional, there is no EXIF data included with the photos to confirm exposure rate. In the lower photo the sky looks orange-ish. This can be done by upping the exposure or photoshopping it to make it lighter. I'm not saying this was done but I am pointing out the possibility.
> 
> Also of note is that most of the people posting on this thread have a very low post count. I won't lay any accusations but things are beginning to look suspicious.
> 
> Guys I'm really not trying to rain on anyone's parade. I appreciate the photos of the lamp and I'm sure it works well. I figure with the larger reflectors it likely will out-throw some of the other set-ups. I think it will be a fine bar lamp. Since the light-head is a tad heavier than some others I'm sure you could easily adapt the light with another mounting system to make it more stable. Not sure how I like the "infinite adjustment" feature. I'm sure it works but might be hard to fiddle with while going over rough terrain.


You know what would be great? If all of these new light manufacturers would pay for advertising space to support the existence of this forum while releasing their new products. :madman: Thank you for very subtly pointing that out Cat - I am not sure anyone else paid attention though. Hey Gemini and Gloworm...(hint) :skep:


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

qbrch007 said:


> Still need to find a different mounting bracket - curious as to whether any of the Supernova multimounts will work: Supernova Lighting Systems - mounting options


I use two of the aluminium central handlebar mount type with one carbon bar connecting them:










Not supernova branded though, got mine from ebay.

In combination with the lumicycle cam lock mount it stays rock steady and doesn't move at all.

Jim at Action LED Lights sells them, though seems to be temporarily out of stock at the moment

Action-LED-Lights - Computer / Headlight Mount


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice, Roadie. That should keep it in place.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

This should be about the level, see MAGICSHINE.COM here?----------------------------->
How long has this ad been flashing away? :eekster:

I messaged Francis a couple of weeks ago regarding a new forum for manufacturers & retailers, ultralord?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Magicshine Australia said:


> ....I messaged Francis a couple of weeks ago regarding a new forum for manufacturers & retailers, ultralord?


new forum?...:skep:....NEW FORUM!.........*NEW FORUM!*........

*WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING NEW FORUM !!*....:cryin:.........:ciappa:


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

I will not banter Cat - it's poor form. Nobody is forcing anyone to read anything. You don't need to click into it, as you don't need to click on Girls Chat. 

People who buy lights from manufacturers want information or need questions answered. Don't shut out the idea and continue whining away about manufacturers and retailers not placing ads. The page is already full but plenty of new space to put ads on another forum.


----------



## dimilo (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice light. Thanks for the detailed break down kerrimuir


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Road_Runner said:


> Yep, thanks Torchy, it certainly does look very well built and sealed in there, and very rugged on the outside too.
> 
> I had planned to take mine apart and swap out the T6s for U2s, but it's such a good light as it is that I don't think that I can be bothered now.
> 
> ...


If you use a standard 6 cell 6600mAh battery, it will run longer than the battery supplied, and also dims as the battery nears exhaustion.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*sniff*...:sad:....sadly my attempt at poking fun gets misconstrued once again. 

But seriously, about this statement:



> I messaged Francis a couple of weeks ago regarding a new forum for manufacturers & retailers, ultralord?


Maybe a better idea would be to have a "sticky" listing all the paid Advertisers and vendors offering products for that particular sub forum. Then each one could have an "assigned thread" where they could dialog with customers and potential buyers. How's that sound?

Oh by the way, I really wasn't one to whine on about the retailers and such as long as they are polite and follow the forum rules.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> *sniff*...:sad:....sadly my attempt at poking fun gets misconstrued once again.
> 
> But seriously, about this statement:
> 
> ...


Sorry to have read you wrong. I was going to take back the statement about you being most objective..

I wasn't referring to you about the whining. It was directed at same group who constantly suggest manufacturers and retailers should "buy an ad!!!!" when they don't themselves. I can understand Shannon's frustration - I seriously do. He should only pay for this forum, manufacturers pay for theirs and DIY pay their own too. How's that for world peace? Ultimately it's up to Francis to do what's best for his site, we can only suggest.

I also want to take this time to apologize for "stepping in with the wrong foot" with kerrimuir. I have been to mtbr for many years on and off. Registered a nickname but didn't use it much. I can see back then the "buy an ad" line was pretty much there. Got into the MS business and like all new businesses needed traffic. I made the wrong decision to come in "sideways":nono: - for this I apologize for my deception to everyone in this forum. Since declaring myself, I don't think anyone can say I've "driven traffic" to my website. I help Magicshine.com name because that's my job and answer questions regarding their products and talk about bike lights stuff.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

So what exactly is your affiliation with MagicShine? When I search MagicShine Australia, I get nothing? When I look at the distributors listed on the MagicShine website I don't see anything listed in Australia? 


****


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

scar said:


> So what exactly is your affiliation with MagicShine? When I search MagicShine Australia, I get nothing? When I look at the distributors listed on the MagicShine website I don't see anything listed in Australia?
> 
> ****


Lets bury the hatchet. I will explain who we are and what we do.

We are an official seller/distributor for Magicshine in Australia. Magicshine.com list only some of their "special distributors" - don't even ask me what that means. Look, we are not in that list, Action LED, Bikeempowerment, all the UK sellers and everywhere around the world is not on that list except for Russia, Sweden, Norway and Findland, I believe. We have an office in China which handle international despatch for certain lights, mainly MS. We don't do Inton and Bikeray from China.

Our website shows up on google, even if you don't type in "Magicshine". Try typing in "Mont 24" from google.com and you'll find us on the first page. Type in "Magicshine MJ-880" and you'll see us there too. As our target is mainly Australian, google.com.au is the search engine used. Type in "Magicshine Bike Lights", ""Magicshine Australia", "Bike Lights Australia", "GoPro Hero2 Australia".

At any one time, mtbr has more guest than members reading the forums coming in for unbiased reviews about products. They come for information, not disinformation. People are looking for facts not mob support. This is a sticky and emotive issue but I'll speak about it now. At the start we had quite a number of people sending us queries about "that recall" - it's not a question asked anymore today. I am not here to say who's right or wrong. Each to their own. Geoman, we salute your resolve to see the recall through. It's not easy doing what you thought you needed to do for your business but we have to agree to disagree. Magicshine has been happy we stood up for them - nobody else dared to be torn up by the mob. Now everyone knows where we stand, lets move on.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

There is no hatchet to be buried, not sure what you are talking about. Just trying to figure out exactly who you are. You mentioned that you changed your screen name to MagicShine Australia so I just figured you worked for MagicShine, guess not.

I am also not aware of this mob mentality that you speak of? I agree many people come to MTBR for information. I also have seen a huge increase of new distributors popping up in these threads trying to state that their light is better than the other light, but yet they all look the exact same.



****


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

scar said:


> I am also not aware of this mob mentality that you speak of? I agree many people come to MTBR for information. I also have seen a huge increase of new distributors popping up in these threads trying to state that their light is better than the other light, but yet they all look the exact same.
> 
> ****


No, we use the magicshineledlights.com.au domain. To my knowledge, Magicshine hasn't spoken a word on mtbr although they place ads here for sometime now. We are not part of Magicshine proper, but we work with them on supply and warranty, if any. I accept some of their products or service has not been the best but they are getting better. There are times we have trouble dealing with them too, like in any business partnership ie. given wrong information about the workings of the new MJ-880 back then. I felt like an idiot when it turned out exactly opposite of what the rep told us. That's why we test and test so we know what the lights can or cannot do, instead of saying, we were told this, or that, now it's oops.

Mob of love. They will be showing up soon - trust me.

Agreed on manufacturer's claims on new lights being better brighter last longer yada yada. This is exactly why people come to mtbr. To get user assessment of a product, like what Colleen has done lately. Are claims fact or spin? This is where "in-house experts" grill bombastic claims and put them to the test. They can't lie when the specs are known or declared - emitter used, driver and all that technical stuff. There are too many brainy people here to be taken as fools.

You and I would laugh at XM-L T6 1800 lumens. Some people just don't know and would subscibe to that kind of wild marketing normally exclusive to eBay. All we have to go by is user assessment and a few more repeats in the same tune, we can almost call it fact.

These forums aren't only for the customer/user/member's. Manufacturers are taking notes ie. I note Gloworm is going U2. Our next MJ-880 shipment is fitted with U2, too. We will not be doing T6 with the 880 anymore (I hope). Buyers benefit from manufacturers taking up these suggestions. I essentially told MS if they still want to do T6 for 2013, they might as well go back to halogens.

A side note. I live just 7 mins from Cutter. I did ask them about the T6 tint. They said they "will do their best to get all 10 LEDs the same tint but cannot guarantee all 10 will be the same". End quote.

I'm off to bed now. It's 2.38am.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Magicshine Australia said:


> ....Now everyone knows where we stand, lets move on.


Works for me.


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Correction to part 2 link:*



qbrch007 said:


> Just ordered an Inton 2x XML T6 from Torchthebattery boy in the U.K. He's shipping it with a two prong adapter (you'll need to buy a step up voltage converter to run this light). Will post pix and review when I can. I'm hoping that the numbers are worth the hype.
> 
> FYI - I found the Inton company listed on alibaba.com as a Chinese based company out of Guangdong (Canton). So still a Chinese made light but hopefully their quality control is better than Magicshine.


CORRECTION - Step up voltage converter not necessary - but you do need a prong adapter to make it fit U.S. power sockets. The AC Power Adapter is compatible with U.S. electrical systems once you get the socket adapter (I got mine off ebay).


----------



## qbrch007 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Just got my carbon bar - many thx!*

Some pix of my set up thx to your links!

Much better - no movement on rough pavement at all - and I'm sure it's rock solid for anything off-road.



Road_Runner said:


> I use two of the aluminium central handlebar mount type with one carbon bar connecting them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

